# MV Ripon (ore carrier)



## rgj1917

Wondering what happened to the 'Ripon' after 1964. I did one trip in her as 4th eng. and she was feeling her age down below. Back then she was in 'Bolton Steam Shipping Company' livery. An comments or photo posting would kinda make my day.I know, get a life etc. Thanks, Robert


----------



## Fairfield

Have a pic of NEMA which I think might be her which is now in the Gallery.


----------



## thunderd

rgj1917 said:


> Wondering what happened to the 'Ripon' after 1964. I did one trip in her as 4th eng. and she was feeling her age down below. Back then she was in 'Bolton Steam Shipping Company' livery. An comments or photo posting would kinda make my day.I know, get a life etc. Thanks, Robert


Robert you have a life...an interest in ships, what greater thing could you have in your life LOL


----------



## Dave Edge

The "Ripon" arrived in Santander on 26 May 1972 to be broken up but was resold to Letasa SA of Spain and used as a hulk to lighten bulk carriers at Santurce, Spain.


----------



## tugboat142

Hi mate,
I was on the ripon in 1967. Immingham to Vitoria Brazil to Middlesbrough.
A real nice photo here:

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/ripon.htm


----------



## rgj1917

*Ripon*



tugboat142 said:


> Hi mate,
> I was on the ripon in 1967. Immingham to Vitoria Brazil to Middlesbrough.
> A real nice photo here:
> 
> http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/ripon.htm


Thanks for a fantastic photo shipmate. Really appreciated. Happy days eh? Robert (Thumb)


----------



## Polarum

*MV Ripon*

Hi Robert. I sailed on the Ripon in 1957 as an apprentice. You know that she ended her days as a kind of barge in the port of Santurce and I have downloaded a poor pic of her with a huge Munck-loader mounted on board. The file also includes a very quick sketch drawn in the chartroom by an 3rd mate around 1957. I think his name was Philip Mawson - he was a very good artist. 

Cheers Tony C


----------

